# Capital Outdoor Kitchen Grille



## QuadGuy (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any information or experience using the Capital Grill now being installed in several 2018 travel trailers and 5th wheels?

I have an outdoor kitchen with a 2 burner cooktop that I seldom use and thought this might be a more useful option to retrofit to my camper.


----------



## Netbravo (Feb 20, 2018)

I can't find one of these. I would do this in a NY minute! Where did you see it? Do you have a source and a price? I have a new Outback 330RL and the 2 burner outdoor stove is not so workable.

I appreciate any info you can give us....


----------

